# Something is wrong



## 3ltonWorri3s (Dec 22, 2009)

My betta has been acting weird. I just got him last Wednesday. I have some gravel, and I did have a plastic plant that came with the tank, but I took that out because it tore his fins. Anyway, the tank is not even a gallon. I'd say maybe a half a gallon. He eats about three times a day. 10:00, 2:00, and 6:00. 
Anyway, I'm not sure if this is expected of betta but he likes to stay at the bottom of a corner. He spooks a lot. Sometimes he runs up and down the glass in his corner, but not all the time. I'm not sure if he's fine or what.. I've never had a fish before so... yeah. 
If anyone could help me that would be great!:-D

Thanks-
3ltonWorri3s


----------



## SmirffyLover189 (Dec 9, 2009)

well i don't know if this could cause it but betta fish need at least a 2.5 gal. to live in with plants and ornaments...i dont think a half gal. is adequate and you should only feed your Betta abt 1 to 2 times a day 6X a week meaning on the seventh day he doesn't eat and only about as much as he can eat in 2 to 3 min.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

He only needs to be fed 1 or 2 times a day, and he does needs a larger heated tank. Try to keep his area quiet and not too bright.


----------



## 3ltonWorri3s (Dec 22, 2009)

Okay, so twice a day and nothing on the seventh. Got it. The guy at the store said three times... 

I wish I could get a bigger tank. I can't afford one right now but where I get the money I'm going to get a 2 gal. tank. 

Why does it need to be heated? The room he's in is in the 70s all day, and maybe 60s at night.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nope you are right on the mark in assuming this is not typical behavior. I see 3 major factor contributing to your betta's lethargy:

1) *Small tank.* To start, you are going to need a tank a _minimum_ of 4 times the size of your current one (2 gallons) but if this is your first betta you will want to go with a 5 gallon tank. Why? Here is a quote from a similar thread I posted a while ago:



> Yeah. Unfortunately fish stores will sell you just about anything to get your money. And they make considerably more selling cheap tanks to a bunch of people than they do selling proper tanks to the few people who have actually done their homework on tank size.
> 
> Another common myth is that small tanks are lower maintenance. If you put three drops of red food coloring in your 1g bowl, it would probably turn the water bright red. If you put 3 drops of red food coloring in a 5g tank, it would only turn the water a light pink. The same goes for the waste your fish produces. The smaller the tank, the stronger the wase will be. So you have to clean it more often. If you are looking for a truly good beginner size, I strongly recommend you grab a 5g tank.
> 
> Furthermore, there are no heaters on the market that will heat a 1g to the right temperature. Since it is such a small amount of water even the smallest of heaters will often make the water too hot.


So basically your fish is getting sick because it is being poisoned by it's own waste. Which produces a toxin called ammonia. You may recognize ammonia as a main ingredient in aggressive cleaning agents and hair bleachers. Not good lol. In order to keep ammonia at a safe level in a 1/2g tank you would have to clean it twice a day! That's probably more time than you'd spend enjoying your fish!!!

2) *No heat.* They are tropical fish, silly! A water temp of *80 degrees* is ideal, give or take 2 degrees. Maybe if you live in the Sahara you will be able to get away without a heater but for the rest of the world, well... you could always crank your heat up to 27 celsius _or_ you could jsut get a heater. As stated above, the smallest gallonage you can safely run any heater in is 1.5g (and even heaters that low-powered are rare!). When they get too cold their metabolism will slow down, like an animal going into hibernation. And bettas don't hibernate so all it does is make them really lethargic and susceptible to disease.

3) *Too much food.* Assuming you are feeding your betta, say, 3 pellets at each feeding, you are feeding him too much. Remember, your betta is cold so he will not be a calorie burning machine and furthermore he has no swimming room. So all that food just sits in his stomach and sucks the life out of him. Try feeding him only 5 pellets (or even 4) per day until you can get him an executive suite.

Hope that helps, as mentioned, we all know pet stores will feed you all sorts of B.S. in order to sell you a fish and a cruddy little tank. They know it is way easier to easier to sell you a betta bowl than a real tank because of that aforementioned misconception that a smaller tank is easier to take care of!

The good news is you found us, feel free to browse around and ask questions. And don't forget that 5g Aqueon Mini-Bows are on sale for the holidays 

PS. Here is a good place to start: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/betta-fish-care/must-read-general-betta-care-faq-20058/


----------



## 3ltonWorri3s (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks sooo much guys! 

Like I said, I'm trying to save the money for a bigger tank. I really don't have the room for a 5 gal. though... Will he be fine for a while though, just until I get a bigger tank?


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Clean his water twice a day and he'll be okay.


A 5g tank usually only costs a few bucks more than a 2.5g of the same brand. Plus their 'footprint' is less than twice the size of a 2g. If you are really worried about space, get a 5g hexagonal tank.

Actually, this 5g hex (Eclipse, a very good brand) is 3 buck _less_ than the 3g model at Petco:
Aquarium Kits: Marineland Eclipse Hex 5 Aquarium Kit at PETCO

Also, you will have to clean the 2g about every 3 days to keep it clean enough. The 5g will definitely survive for a week in between cleanings.


----------



## 3ltonWorri3s (Dec 22, 2009)

When you say cleanings you mean 100% cleaning, right?

That tank is nice, but I'm trying to stay under $20. >.>
I really don't want to put to much money into this fish.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yup 100% cleanings. Unless you get a 5g, in which case it will be big enough to cycle and then you can do 25% cleanings.

Sorry but I am not joking when I say that there _is_ nothing you can purchase for $20 that can house any sort of fish. And I am not exaggerating by any means.

But give craigslist a shot. You could easily get a 5g setup, everything included for about $25. If you have any local aquarium forums people frequently unload stuff for cheap on there too.


----------



## 3ltonWorri3s (Dec 22, 2009)

Okay, I'll check into that. Thanks a bunch for your time!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You could get a 2.5 gallon critter keeper. I have 2 2.5 gallon critter keepers and I have had no problems with them.


----------



## 3ltonWorri3s (Dec 22, 2009)

Really? How many times a week do you clean them?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I change the water once a week.


----------



## 3ltonWorri3s (Dec 22, 2009)

Okay, I think I might do that. 
As much as I'd love to get a 5 gal. for him I can't right now. I think I'm going to work my way up. 

I'm wondering though, he likes to investigate things. I drew some stuff on his tank and he got up to look at that, and when I put a mirror by his tank he swims back and forth looking at himself. Is that normal behavior? After he looks at these things, though, he goes back to his corner.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, it's normal. Bettas are very curious and like looking at their surroundings.


----------



## 3ltonWorri3s (Dec 22, 2009)

Is the going back to his corner due to the tank size then?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He could still be getting used to his new home since you haven't had him very long. Does he stay there for long periods at a time?


----------



## 3ltonWorri3s (Dec 22, 2009)

No, like, right now I have him on my desk with me and he keeps getting up for air and to look at me so... He's swimming around a little bit too. Actually I think he's a little more active then when I first posted. I have my lamp light on him aswell. That's fine, right?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, having the lamp on is fine. Just don't leave it on all day and all night. lol It sounds to me like he's doing fine.


----------



## 3ltonWorri3s (Dec 22, 2009)

Alright, great! Thanks a lot.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're welcome!


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

Just to give you my view since I'm in a dorm room and can't have a tank, my first input is you're feeding him too much. I have my bettas in a smaller space like you because, also like you, that's what I can afford and am allowed to have in a dorm. You'll have to clean the tanks more often, but you'll get the hang of it. Only feed them maybe twice a day and not very much. I usually feed mine in the morning when I leave for class and around dinner time.

Now before people go yelling at me for saying it's ok to have a small tank, I'm in the same boat as 3ltonWorri3s. I cannot afford a bigger tank right now nor do I have the space, but with proper care your betta will be ok until you get him a better home. My 2 bettas are very active and healthy.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have smaller tanks and my bettas do fine as long as I keep up with my water changes.


----------



## 3ltonWorri3s (Dec 22, 2009)

Finally, someone who understands the circumstances I'm under! You guys are great!

Yes, I've started feeding him in the morning and at night.  I didn't know how much to feed him before so I listened to the guy at the store. Oh well, good thing I hooked up with this site!


----------



## SmirffyLover189 (Dec 9, 2009)

lol i would say so...do u have any pics of this lil guy that we can see??


----------



## Gilberts Daddy (Dec 12, 2009)

Something I found interesting, was that the 10 gallon tanks are almost the exact same price as the 5Gs and even some of the fancy-yet-way-too-small 1G cubes they sell. So when you do have the means and space to get a larger tank, you might want to go all out and pay cottage price for a mansion (at least that's how your fish buddy will view it!)


----------



## 3ltonWorri3s (Dec 22, 2009)

I know this sounds stupid, but I have no clue how to upload a pic of him on here. I tried and failed.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

ok, go to "go advanced" under the text box next to the post button. Click the little arrow next to the paper clip. select "manage attachments" and upload photos from the little window. When you have all the pics uploaded, click the arrow again and click "insert all" or the photo name you want to insert.


----------



## 3ltonWorri3s (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks lilyrazen, but it didn't work. So I put him as my avatar. Not a really good pic and it doesn't do him justice, but oh well.


----------



## 3ltonWorri3s (Dec 22, 2009)

Umm, dude, chill. He was given to me as a present. That's why I joined this place. I stopped feeding him that much already. He gets fed twice a day now. In morning and at night. I'm trying to get him a bigger tank, but for right now I'm doing 100% water changes everyday. He is acting a lot better since I first posted this thread. 

Thanks for your input, but I think I know what to do now. 

Really quick question, people:
I heard that you should fast your fish once a week. Is that true?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, a lot of us fast our bettas one day a week. This is to help clean out their digestive tracts.


----------

